

Where's a great place to order custom hoodies? - kaisdavis

What site do you recommend to order custom, small-batch (1-5) hoodies?
======
sfeats
If you're in the UK, this place was excellent:
<http://www.streetshirts.co.uk/>

------
alexismadrigal
Neighborhoodies is pretty good, but expensiveish. I think they start at $40.
<http://www.neighborhoodies.com/>

------
fourmii
I used Zazzle to create a couple of one-off hoodies for kids recently. The
ship pretty fast, but aren't the cheapest. I'm in the US.

------
halefx
Based in Athens, GA: <http://www.uberprints.com/>

